# Banker chair plans



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Long ago my grandmother had an old bankers chair with the cast iron swivel and fittings, but for some reason or another I've never been able to find a single written plan for such chairs anywhere. 
I pulled the chair out of the trash back about 40 years ago and it had fallen completely apart..every joint had worked its way lose so I glued it all together before I knew a lot about clamping and so on so it eventually fell back apart..
Anyway, has anyone come across plans for these old chairs anywhere? The swivel doesn't necessarily have to be included because many of them were simple 4 legged chair, but still had the nice comfy rounded backrest and arms..
Very similar to the images below..
As I recall those nice sweeping backs and arms parts were all held together with dowels and glue. 
Man, that chair was a great old merry go round for us kids.. We didn't know any better and my grandma didn't seem to care..


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you looked for a "Captains Chair"?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you own those chairs?*

If you have an actual sample to work from, plans aren't really needed.
Tracings and templates can be made off the sample. If you don't own the chairs, go to place where there may likely be one and ask to "examine" it.... the library maybe, and old office in a small town... I donno?

Charles Neil works on furniture like this, he made have an video that's close, I donno? Regardless, he has a video on making the seat, scorping out the waste, also using a table saw..... pretty cool. You may recall me saying I had several Harbor Fright angle grinders, because they were on sale cheap ..... now you will see why:


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd love to have my grandmothers old chair to work from and I suppose I could design plans from memory.. The back rest would be the hardest part to transition to the arms I would think. If memory serves me it tilted back about 5° or so at some strange angles and to be honest I don't know if it was cut on a bandsaw or hand scooped or what, but thanks for the links..


----------

